# Wow! gentics for a Queenbee x Pewterblast



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

What an exciting clutch! But how on earth would you be able to be *sure* what each morph was?



Male:|
Pewter Blast

Female:|
Queen Bee 

Percent|Fraction|Morph
1.56%|1/64|Normal
3.12%|2/64|
Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Spider

1.56%|1/64|
Lesser

3.12%|2/64|
Bumble Bee

3.12%|2/64|
Lesser Pastel

3.12%|2/64|
Queen Bee 

1.56%|1/64|
Lesser Bee

1.56%|1/64|
Super Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Killer Bee

1.56%|1/64|
Lesser Super Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Lesser
Spider
Super Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Pinstripe

1.56%|1/64|
Lemon Blast

1.56%|1/64|
Spinner

1.56%|1/64|
KingPin

1.56%|1/64|
Spinner Blast

1.56%|1/64|
Kingpin Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Queen Spin

1.56%|1/64|
Kingspin

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon

1.56%|1/64|
Pewter

1.56%|1/64|
Cinna Bee

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon Lesser

1.56%|1/64|
Pewter Bee

1.56%|1/64|
Lesser Pewter

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon Lesser Pastel Spider

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon
Lesser
Spider

1.56%|1/64|
Lemon Blast

1.56%|1/64|
Super Blast

1.56%|1/64|
Spinner Blast

1.56%|1/64|
Kingpin Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Killer Blast

1.56%|1/64|
Super Emperor

1.56%|1/64|
Lesser
Pinstripe
Spider
Super Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Queen Spin

1.56%|1/64|
Pewter

1.56%|1/64|
Sterling Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Pewter Bee

1.56%|1/64|
Lesser Pewter

1.56%|1/64|
Sterling Bee

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon
Lesser
Super Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon
Lesser
Spider
Super Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon Lesser Pastel Spider

1.56%|1/64|
Pewter Blast

1.56%|1/64|
Sonnet Ball

1.56%|1/64|
Pastel
Cinnamon
Pinstripe
Spider

1.56%|1/64|
Pastel
Cinnamon
Lesser
Pinstripe

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon
Pinstripe
Spider
Super Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon
Lesser
Pinstripe
Super Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon
Lesser
Pinstripe
Spider
Super Pastel

1.56%|1/64|
Pastel
Cinnamon
Lesser
Pinstripe
Spider

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon Pinstripe

1.56%|1/64|
Pewter Blast

1.56%|1/64|
Cinna Spin

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon
Lesser
Pinstripe

1.56%|1/64|
Pastel
Cinnamon
Pinstripe
Spider

1.56%|1/64|
Pastel
Cinnamon
Lesser
Pinstripe

1.56%|1/64|
Pastel
Cinnamon
Lesser
Pinstripe
Spider

1.56%|1/64|
Cinnamon
Lesser
Pinstripe
SpiderGenetic Wizard 3.0 calculations by


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow that's crazy. Good luck with that. I wouldn't have a clue either lol


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

violentchopper said:


> Wow that's crazy. Good luck with that. I wouldn't have a clue either lol


I'm not trying that, well at least not yet anyway. I was just looking at futher plans :whistling2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Hell up, that would be an interesting clutch! I love it when a clutch hatches and you get a full on mixture


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

Knowing my luck the whole clutch would end up normals:lol2:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

cueball said:


> Knowing my luck the whole clutch would end up normals:lol2:


Ha ha same as. I have the best of luck


----------

